# Linking Error How to solve??



## mickyching (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I need help.I have some linking error in my c++ program.
I am working on c++ on Linux.I have included all need header files required.
But there is a problem of linking error.
How to solve it?

Can anyone help me out??How to solve this linking error?


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 3, 2009)

paste the error you are getting


----------

